# Sonic Forum



## NightsOfStars (Oct 3, 2014)

There's a brand new Sonic forum out there that only has 3 members currently. It's called Ring Runner Forums, and it looks pretty nice to me. Go check it out!

http://ringrunner.forumcommunity.net/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll check it out, but I'm already a member in a larger sonic forum. Its been ages since I was there, I even forgot the name of it, lol. It was in my bookmarks, but I did a factory reset on my tablet and lost them all. Fuckin OS updates.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I'll check it out, but I'm already a member in a larger sonic forum. Its been ages since I was there, I even forgot the name of it, lol. It was in my bookmarks, but I did a factory reset on my tablet and lost them all. Fuckin OS updates.



^^ Thanks!


----------

